# Sexing leucs w/mist king calls



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I've heard of some people on here using those frog calls on mistking to help in sexing their leucs. I have 2 that one is supposed to be a male (previous owner said he saw him doing it), and the other unknown. The "male" is about 1.25-1.5" long and the other about 1". I haven't heard any calling myself but the frogs are very new here and I'm sure not totally settled in. So I decided to try and see what would happen if I played those calls. Both frogs perked up, and got more active. The "male" was sitting in a bromeliad and climbed out when he heard it. Neither called though. Is there a typical behavior I'm supposed to be looking for that either sex will do? I'll get some pics of them up next week too if it helps (I know with leucs it won't help much if any though).


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Forgot to suscribe :lol:


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Well my bigger one just called after playing the mist king sound boards. The other is still too small I'm sure to call so I'm still unsure of the sex. The small one does respond to the calls too, just not as much as the male.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Even really young froglets will "respond" to the call of a male leuc. Adult females will get very interested, but only males will call back. I find that a single male will really improve his courting/clutch-laying when he thinks there's another calling male in the "hood". This is why it is great to have two pairs, so that the males can call back to each other (I am not a fan of leuc groups, as the females wrestle each other, eat each others eggs, and can really harass the males).

Good luck with your pair. Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't want a group so that's why I'm hoping that the other is a female. I figure at worst it's a male and I would rather have 2 males with one female than the other way around for the reasons you mentioned.


----------

